# Game 69: Heat @ Pistons (3/22/09 1:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, March 22nd, 2009 | 1:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Luther Head
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Yakhouba Diawara
Jamaal Magloire
Mark Blount
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stuckey, Rip, Sheed and obviously AI missed the Pistons last game. I think Rip and Sheed should be back for tomorrow. Stuckey will probably be back too.

Heat need to find a way to win this one. They win this one and have a good shot at 2 wins in a row with Memphis coming to Miami on Monday.

This is another tough week of games coming up for the Heat after the Memphis game. 

@Indiana- we suck in Indy
@ Bulls- they have a big winning streak at home right now
Bucks- no one plays tougher D on Wade than Skiles coached teams.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade & Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So according to this, Rip and Sheed may miss tomorrow's game's 


> Curry thinks Rasheed Wallace, who has missed Detroit's past six games, will be in the lineup as early as Tuesday's game at Chicago. The same goes for Richard Hamilton, who has missed the past three games with a sore left groin.


Link


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I wish we'd rest Haslem today and against the Grizzlies. You can tell the guy needs it. If this weren't a national TV game, I'd say rest Wade again. We're starting to look slow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Rip and Sheed. I'd say good news but we havent taken adavantage of other teams injuries of late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10-2 Pistons

We look horrible and Wade doesnt look right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-19 Pistons

Finally looks like the Heat have decided to show up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-20 Pistons after 1

Wish we could just fast forward to the 5 minute mark in the 4th since all Heat/Pistons games come down to the final possessions.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Bringing the horse logo back for the Pistons?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Bringing the horse logo back for the Pistons?


You talking about the Pistons logo on the 1st post?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Mario


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If ANYONE would get going for us, especially Wade or Beasley, we could win this going away. We look terrible, but so do they.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

35-26 Pistons

Awful D once again today. The Pistons are at 53% for the game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice spin by Wade to get to the rim.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nasty block by Wade.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade woke up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice block by Wade and pass to UD for the layup. Mario almost messed up that fast break.

41-37 Pistons

It seems like every time we get within 3 or 4, the Pistons go on a mini run to bring the lead back up to 8 or 9.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice steal by Moon.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade with the nice drive, 15 points, followed up by Jamario's steal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-43 Pistons at the half

Very slow start for Miami. It got better at the end of the 2nd though.

Hopefully someone other than Wade can get going in the 2nd half.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Didn't realise that was Moon's block rather than JO.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lot of minutes for the starters today, maybe Spo is planning on using his bench more at home vs Memphis tomorrow


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

down 4..... we should be killing them with who they have out to be honest

we need this win. We cant drop to 6, and this game will give us some breathing room. Wade looks solid. Chalmers, JO, and Moon need to get it going.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> You talking about the Pistons logo on the 1st post?


yup


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We looked like a real team there for a stretch.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It sounds cliche because Spo says it all the time, but they really don't seem to have much energy. JVG is killing our team's perimeter defense and has been generally spot on with his comments today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> yup


The team logos are by Ninjatune over on the Mavs board. He made them a couple of years ago so they still have the logos from that season


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We've been out rebounded 21-10...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we're getting killed in rebounding. Gotta keep them off the glass better.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

They are out-rebounding us by 11, and shooting a better percentage. We're lucky to be down only 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario killed that fast break.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I can't believe Kwame just beat Jermaine off the dribble.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO is having an awful game today


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Stuckey is killing us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WTF is Chalmers doing? He gets the rebound and immediately outlets to Moon who is clearly surrounded by 3 guys. I mean, the play isn't really of much consequence because Moon just passes it back a few seconds later but the court awareness is just awful. Is he even thinking?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet and1 by Moon


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is the NBA... What a terrible llose ball call.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO got bailed out there, Kwame has been defending him extremely well today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick and1 by Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is our entire team today, so embarrassing. I think we need to try JJ or Diawara in place of Moon, he is getting killed by Tayshaun out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Someone else needs to get going for us. 

Wade is dominating right now but no one else is doing anything.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If we didn't have Dwyane Wade, we'd be one of the worst teams in the league.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd rather Chris Quinn than Luther Head right now. When Head is hitting, he is better than Quinn, but he isn't hitting. I also think our offense has been movign and Quinn is good about getting us into the offense.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I say that and Head blocks Maxiell. Who should I call out next?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Head has been far better than Chalmers today


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Pistons by 6, Dwyane with 31.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

73-67 Pistons after 3

Im sure Wade will get his usual rest here. Hopefully this game wont get too far away from us.

Pistons are still over 50% shooting. Our D has been unbelievably bad for a long while now. But at least we're guarding the 3 pt line better today.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Smithian said:


> I say that and Head blocks Maxiell. Who should I call out next?


Call out Jamaal, lets have a beasty 4th from him.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I want to see a lineup of Head-Wade-Cook-Haslem-O'Neal coming back. I want Daequan at the 3 because we have looked so slow out there today and he also might get hot for us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Somebody is going to have to step up in the first few minutes of the 4th. Wade took it upon himself at the end of the 3rd to keep the team in the game and did his job. Let's see the types of offensive sets that are run without Wade, they usually result in awful shots unless its Beasley going 1 on 1 with someone.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Mr. Badger said:


> Call out Jamaal, lets have a beasty 4th from him.


We need more JOEL!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Somebody is going to have to step up in the first few minutes of the 4th. Wade took it upon himself at the end of the 3rd to keep the team in the game and did his job. Let's see the types of offensive sets that are run without Wade, they usually result in awful shots unless its Beasley going 1 on 1 with someone.


We'll either feed Beasley at the top of the key to go 1 on 1 or running DQ around screens to get him some jump shots.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Beasley with the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice shot by Beasley. Hopefully he can get it going here.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Careless turnover


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WTF Beasley!?

WTF Chalmers!?

What the hell is happening!? Put Wade in now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That's the kind of athleticism we need from Beasley, grabbing that rebound.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lol at Magloire.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Thankyou, Jamaal, it was time for someone to put Stuckey on his butt in the lane.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Here comes Wade, we can win this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just horrible rebounding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 33333

Big shot


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Moon for 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Moon now

Tie game


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was decent play on both ends without Wade, probably our most consistent stretch so far.

5 offensive possessions in that stretch, mostly revolving around the pick and roll with Beasley. They all resulted in decent looks except for the turnover. Beasley made a mistake on the first possession passing up the open jumper and shooting a tougher one, but the play got him a good initial look which is what is important. Defense was pretty solid too, minus Chalmers getting beat by Bynum. Pistons got one lucky bounce when 3 Heat guys crashed the board and then someone failed to box out Maxiell on the second offensive rebound.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice drive by Moon to tie it up.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Get That **** Outta Here!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley kinda lazily went for that rebound there, he really needs to look for his man and box out instead of just going through the motions. Position was fine but the effort wasn't there.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Refs doing terrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The rebounding is just killing us. We get stops but keep giving then 2nd and 3rd chances.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Spoelstra earned that T... I wnt back on TiVo and it was pretty clear he went nuts.

I don't ever remember Pat Riley getting a technical... I honestly can't remember one. Spoelstra gets them with regularity.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good drive by Wade but Beasley missed a cut to the basket for a wide open dunk.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Good job Chalmers not allowing that dunk. Make him shoot FTs.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade time.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh, JO, comeon man... You're so much better than that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our D is horrendous...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade's team-mates are frustratingly bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 3333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Moon 33333333, we needed that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade ties it up


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Steal by Wade and the dunk to tie!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Maxiell is owning JO.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO thought he was 22 years old again going for that dunk. Dude's got no lift anymore


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, JO. Hand in your man card.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I think I might prefer Magloire over JO right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> 23-20 Pistons after 1
> *
> Wish we could just fast forward to the 5 minute mark in the 4th since all Heat/Pistons games come down to the final possessions.*


What a surprise.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Moon's defense on Prince here later in the game is niiiiiice


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I remember thinking Joel would turn into Jason Maxiell... We're not that lucky.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

GREAT defense on the inbounds forcing the timeout. We at times have flashes of team defense that remind me of... The late nineties.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Chalmers needs to start getting the damn ball to Wade on a fastbreak. Multiple times each game he holds on to it and does something stupid


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jermaine!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO hits the J!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I was wrong


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jermaine again!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

O'Neal with a quick 4 points!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO hits the put back!

Lets go D!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the great block!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WADE! Rough him up!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Walter ****ing Hermmann.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow...

Why was he open?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh my gosh. Fabio just hit a clutch 3...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Pack the paint!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Tangibles!!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Haslem!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tangibles!!!!!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Intangibles!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was crazy.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Come on defense!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!!!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, Wade, wow. You're so awesome.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade is the MVP!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade with the block, this guy is just amazing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is just unreal


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curry is thrown out with 2 T's.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Who the **** cut off my stream with .6 remaining?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

what a win!! man that was so important


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Haha, Wade and a fan getting into it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Win.

Wtf was with that fan shouting at Wade?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Mr. Badger said:


> Who the **** cut off my stream with .6 remaining?


A Piston fan.

Man, all props to Stuckey... That dude is good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 101-96

Great Win. We finally stole one after this past week where we had leads going to the 4th, only to lose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If someone just looked at the box score of this game, they'd think that Miami led the entire way.

Miami ended up with a higher FG%, a higher 3pt FG%, less turnovers, more free throws, and only a -7 in rebounding.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

No props for Intangibles?

Comeon, naysayers, step up!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I will admit Haslem was a better choice than Beasley this time around. Not because of that last shot, anyone can luck their way into being in the right spot at the right time. The thing is the Heat just don't look for Beasley at all on offense, especially when Wade is in the game. Beasley was mostly standing around on offense, with the occasional pick and roll. If we are going to use him like that, then Haslem is clearly the superior choice. Spo still doesnt know how to utilize both at the same time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No more 1pm games this season :clap:

until the playoffs at least.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow what an ugly win.. glad to get a win but damn I couldn't count how many times our guards got smoked off the dribble. We looked pretty darn awful on the defensive glass as well.

You can see a significant difference in effort when Wade is playing and during the Celtics game when Wade was out. This team just relys on Wade to bail them out far too often. Not good news with the playoffs around the corner.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade- 39pts on 13-23(2-4 from 3), 6asts, 2rbs, 4blks, 2stls

On a sore hip, knee and ankle. He is amazing.

And he once again comes up with huge defensive plays at the end of the game. 3 blocks in the 4th and the steal and dunk that tied the game.

That last block was very reminiscent of the block on Foye to win that game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Mr. Badger said:


> Win.
> 
> Wtf was with that fan shouting at Wade?


Just be glad that they didn't throw a beer at Wade.


(Remember, JO is in the arena lol)


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team has the talent to play better. The consistent theme has been lack of effort and it is really noticeable. The players are to be blamed for lack of effort and execution the first few times, but when does it start to be the coach's responsibility to find a way to motivate his team? Spo needs to mess around a bit and put more effort into finding a spark for his team. He is just such a mechanical coach right now. His most creative moments come when deciding which of the JJ/Diawara/Moon trio to insert into the game. Other than that its the usual:

"Pack the paint!"
"Give it to Dwyane and get out of his way!"
"Play with effort!"

Is the team tuning him out?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Also, I thought other fans said Moon sucked...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Also, I thought other fans said Moon sucked...


He came up big in the 4th. And he did a very good job on Prince all game long.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> This team has the talent to play better. The consistent theme has been lack of effort and it is really noticeable. The players are to be blamed for lack of effort and execution the first few times, but when does it start to be the coach's responsibility to find a way to motivate his team? Spo needs to mess around a bit and put more effort into finding a spark for his team. He is just such a mechanical coach right now. His most creative moments come when deciding which of the JJ/Diawara/Moon trio to insert into the game. Other than that its the usual:
> 
> "Pack the paint!"
> "Give it to Dwyane and get out of his way!"
> ...


I just don't understand the constant bashing of Spoelstra on this board. Most successful first year coach in NBA history and there has been absolutely zero smoke ponting at chemisttry problems between coaches-players.

I cease to be amazed...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm a big big fan of Spo, have been for years, and still am now... Wade looks so smooth driving through the lane..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, Spo is going to be a great coach. I would be shirking my armchair quarterback duties by simply writing "growing pains" after every game though


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

The guy in the stands was yelling THATS A FOUL to Wade after he blocked Stuckey


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like we got away with a pretty fortunate win. Still, ill take it. Every win counts bigtime now.

Intangibles came up pretty tangible tonight, kudos to him. 

JO's last 5:

18.8ppg
4.8 rpg
3.4 apg
2.8 bpg
1.4 tpg
48% fg
83% ft

If he can just rebound a little better he'd be playing some fantastic basketball. Im not sure why he cant seem to get more than 4-5 boards a game, but im sure he'll get there eventually. Offensively he's playing very well, and he's blocking shots at a great rate.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'll give this to Jermaine, even when he isn't rebounding at a high rate, he is keeping the ball alive by boxing out and going after it and not allowing easy rebounds by the opposing team. I might be wrong, but I'd love to see a stat of our rebounding margin when he is in compared to when it is Jamaal or we're small with Udonis at center... I have a feeling it's noticeable.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow Udonis.. :rofl:

Nice way to end, looks like Wade & Moon played pretty great, with the other guys chipping in just enough on their part.

Oh yea, Jermaine got destroyed by Maxiell..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Spoelstra earned that T... I wnt back on TiVo and it was pretty clear he went nuts.
> 
> I don't ever remember Pat Riley getting a technical... I honestly can't remember one. Spoelstra gets them with regularity.


Riley got T'd up. He's a legend, though, and Spo is a newbie. Obviously, one is given more respect than the other.

Is this a critique? I like that my coach has that kind of fire. Its not like he's Mike Brown or Michael Curry, getting ejected in games. He'll learn to control his temper if it becomes an issue.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

As long as it's a somewhat rare occurence, I think a coach's technical does some good. I know it definitely gets the fans fired up.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Riley got T'd up. He's a legend, though, and Spo is a newbie. Obviously, one is given more respect than the other.
> 
> Is this a critique? I like that my coach has that kind of fire. Its not like he's Mike Brown or Michael Curry, getting ejected in games. He'll learn to control his temper if it becomes an issue.


Not a critique whatsoever. How can I be critical? I grew up watching Nolan Richardson who was one crazy SOB. I was just sitting here thinking about Spoelstra and his different T's and I realized I don't remember a single Pat Riley technical or what he got his for doing.

I have no problem with Coach Spoelstra getting a T, and I think some of it is he still a rookie coach and has been called for a couple weak ones. I remember seeing Pat Riley more than a few times cuss a ref up and dnow before turning around and walking away with the ref just shrugging. Spoelstra is still at that point in his career where he is still getting T'd up for initial reactions.

Is there a website tracking technical fouls? That would be interesting.


----------

